# snow goose decoys



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I was just wondering what kind of snow goose decoys you guys use thinking about getting some


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

X-Treme Snow's & Blue's made by Dakota Decoy Company.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

trie paper plates or aberatsons grocerie bags; they like having some donnie smiths out there;


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

GHG...Simply the most realistic snow goose decoy on the market.



























And they work pretty good too...


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Josh Noble said:


> GHG...Simply the most realistic snow goose decoy on the market.
> And they work pretty good too...


I hope these would come with a clean pair of underwear :shock: That is an awesome photo.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

in this event i would have taken a blind person with me!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

full body canadas with white trash bags over them. Or texas rags. Especially if you are buyin them just for utah


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

I run about 400 GHG full body's and then about 600 deadly's and silosock's for filler's.
Go big or go home when playing with the snow's!!!


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

Are these pictures from utah?


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

fishnducks311 said:


> Are these pictures from utah?


Mine aren't.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

So none of these pic are. we don't have snow geese like that here.


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

is it even worth going to delta and anywhere for the spring season?


----------



## Zach Hedrick (Nov 22, 2010)

Josh Noble said:


> GHG...Simply the most realistic snow goose decoy on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X10!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fishnducks311 said:


> is it even worth going to delta and anywhere for the spring season?


Honestly, it is hit and miss. 2 years ago we shot a few and last year never pulled the trigger. It's hunting, so there is never a guarantee on success. Is it worth going out and buying 500 decoys to hunt snow geese in Utah? Hell no......


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

fishnducks311 said:


> Are these pictures from utah?


First photo of mine is from Utah.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

RJ-Max4 said:


> fishnducks311 said:
> 
> 
> > Are these pictures from utah?
> ...


 :lol: Come on Man! There are no pics of dead birds in your first picture! Anybody can set decoys in a cornfield! :lol:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

travis madden said:


> [quote="RJ-Max4":r925kjnc]
> 
> 
> fishnducks311 said:
> ...


 :lol: Come on Man! There are no pics of dead birds in your first picture! Anybody can set decoys in a cornfield! :lol:[/quote:r925kjnc]

Travis, I believe that was last year when we never pulled the trigger, at least that day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

it paperplates or don smiths for me;


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Yea thats no good Rob. I am just rufflin his feathers a little bit.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

fishnducks311 said:


> is it even worth going to delta and anywhere for the spring season?


Go east young man go east!
For far less $ than you would spend for the size snow goose decoy hunting setup you will need, you can locate an outfitter and go on a hunting trip, probably a dozen trips!


----------



## Rjivaska (Feb 2, 2014)

Josh Did you ever comsider selling you ghg full bodies for 1,500 buck on some other web page want to say I saw it on yakaz.com or on craigslist if u did im very interested on how many u have and the new price for them thank very much appreciated!!


----------



## Rjivaska (Feb 2, 2014)

*Snow goose Decoys*

Josh Noble I was woundering if you are the guy that has his ghg full bodies (snows and blues) for sale on craigslists and yakaz.com if so are they still available to buy for 1,500 and how many of them do you have or that you are selling. I am looking for ghg pro grade fb. get back to me by email [email protected] or txt me at 715-37zero-six544 thanks


----------

